# BSRT Chassis 902 Gjets Polymer .........



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://hopra.net/2014Nationals.html
hmm this chassis did pretty good

G Jet Racing

http://www.usg-jetgrandprix.com/USG-JETGRANDPRIX/General_Rules_G-Jet_&_902.html

a G3 chassis has NO lettering 
a G3R chassis has lettering on rear (new mold)
Flexible for 9 ohm & some 6 ohm
Medium for 6 -3
Stiff well how strong of magnets?

I like to Compare Gjet to a Fray car , not stock chassis.
How much for a good Pancake racer? in the hundreds (and worth it) some great builders out there.
How long can you run a Gjet, its kind of like a Tootsie Pop how many licks?
and at 12 volts hours & hours


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

not sure if your asking a question or stating what you think??



> I like to Compare Gjet to a Fray car , not stock chassis.
> How much for a good Pancake racer? in the hundreds (and worth it) some great builders out there.


apples and oranges
the t-jet will fall off an upside track, a g-jet will not.
plus a t-jet is not close to the speed of a g-jet at 12volts

[/QUOTE]
How long can you run a Gjet, its kind of like a Tootsie Pop how many licks?
and at 12 volts hours & hours [/QUOTE]

I have raced in the ohio 12hour enduro with various HOPRA super stock cars at 18volts, so it's how long can you squeeze the trigger:thumbsup:



> Flexible for 9 ohm & some 6 ohm
> Medium for 6 -3
> Stiff well how strong of magnets?


depeds on the track IMHO
I use soft for super stock
med for poly mod
stiff for neo mags


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

cwbam said:


> http://hopra.net/2014Nationals.html
> hmm this chassis did pretty good
> 
> G Jet Racing
> ...


WOW!!! extremely informative!!
where can I find that armature brush spreader/installer tool ????

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

i used a pair of long needle nose pliers from sears
it even locked in place
i used them more than the brst spreader.

just an fyi
check out on-slot.com
great motors and they make a g brush shaping tool


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

cwbam said:


> http://hopra.net/2014Nationals.html
> hmm this chassis did pretty good
> 
> G Jet Racing
> ...


No way a G-JET drives like a HOPRA SS from the late 80 early 90's when everyone was racing TYCO X2s


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> i used a pair of long needle nose pliers from sears
> it even locked in place
> i used them more than the brst spreader.
> 
> ...


TY!! :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*g-jet with traction magnets?*



slotking said:


> not sure if your asking a question or stating what you think??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long can you run a Gjet, its kind of like a Tootsie Pop how many licks?
and at 12 volts hours & hours [/QUOTE]

I have raced in the ohio 12hour enduro with various HOPRA super stock cars at 18volts, so it's how long can you squeeze the trigger:thumbsup:



depeds on the track IMHO
I use soft for super stock
med for poly mod
stiff for neo mags[/QUOTE]

"the t-jet will fall off an upside track, a g-jet will not."
I was under the impression that g-jet chassis had no (none) traction magnets.
perhaps the motor magnets ARE strong enough to perform this feat?
I would be very interested in learning the motor magnets used in such a chassis.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Rog, isn't the comparison between a Fray T-Jet & G-Jet?
I would agree the era Tyco SS you've mentioned would be faster considering
6 ohm arm at 18 volts with traction mags.
Al, the original G-Jet used stock Tomy motor mags. The current mtr. mags
are Ceramic, level 4 grade. (Part #290)


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I was under the impression that g-jet chassis had no (none) traction magnets.
> perhaps the motor magnets ARE strong enough to perform this feat?
> I would be very interested in learning the motor magnets used in such a chassis.


I was surprised when I tested this with a peice of tomy track.
The g-jet I had used ceramic motor magnets.
the new cars come with poly motor magnets that are stonger than the ceramic mags.



> I would agree the era Tyco SS you've mentioned would be faster considering
> 6 ohm arm at 18 volts with traction mags.


I was surprice at how fast the 9ohm ohm motor in my g-jet was. I was not losing ground to 6ohm cars when I converted my g-jet to a SS car.
the 9ohm arm is still fast.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a magnetometer and I have measured the ceramic grade polymer magnets used in G-Jet cas compared to the older ceramic magnets. I found that the polymer grade magnets were more consistant in strength, but the strongest examples of both types were the same strength. If you were running ceramic magnets you would probably have to sort through a bunch of them to come up with a few pairs that were as strong as the polymer magnets.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Rich, is that the intent for these magnets?(Equal strength @ better consistency)


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

they are a lot cheaper to make.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

SK, Yes good point. Is it true that Polymer mags lose their strength and Cannot
be re-zapped as well as ceramic?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Is it true that Polymer mags lose their strength and Cannot
> be re-zapped as well as ceramic?


nope
ceramic or polimer 
in general poly mags are made with neo particles which has better qualities than ceramic.
both mags can be rezapped, but you need a high end zapper to do poly & neo mags.

but the mags will go back to full charge


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I believe that slotking is correct in that cost was the primary reason for changing over to polymer magnets. I suppose that you could confirm that by contacting people like Bob Lincoln or Gary Beedle. Better consistency is certainly an added bonus.
The old Tomy Super G+ cars had polymer traction magnets.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

SK, re-zapping with proper equipment for each type mag, but doesn't
Polymer have a shorter life span?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

neo magnets have a longer life span



> They have the highest magnetic field strength and have a higher coercivity (which makes them magnetically stable), but they have a lower Curie temperature and are more vulnerable to oxidation than samarium-cobalt magnets. Corrosion can cause unprotected magnets to spall off a surface layer, or to crumble into a powder. Use of protective surface treatments such as gold, nickel, zinc and tin plating and epoxy resin coating can provide corrosion protection.


the poly binding helps to protect them from oxidation, then often the outside is coated.


----------

